# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A mund te predikoni karakterin e personit nga fytyra?

## *~Rexhina~*

Kur shikoni nje person te panjohur, cfare karakteristika mendoni qe kan... bazuar nga fytyra e tyre? A mendoni qe aparenca e personit tregon pak per personalitetin e tij/saj?

Physiognomy ne anglisht domethene te lexosh karakterin e nje personit nga fytyra dhe aparenca. Kjo shkence eshte marre nga India, dhe eshte shperndar ne Iran, Rome dhe France, keshtuqe vende te tjera kan bere me shume kerkim/studim per kete shkence.

*"Physiognomy" te Femrave*  (perkthyer nga nje website... do shkruaj vetem disa pjese te fytyres dhe te trupit, neqoftese dikush do te shkruaj pjesat e tjera do ta vlersoj shume...por mos harroni ti pergjigjeni pyetjeve  )

*Syte-*  neqoftese jane te medhenj, ose pupilet e syve jane te erreta, ato indikojn qe femra eshte me fate, ka natyre dominuese, eshte e respektuar dhe nje udheheqese ne shoqeri. Kur i ka syte te vegjel, te zymte, te rrumbullakte, ngjyre gri, dhe njecike te perkulur, tregojn shemti ne nje femer. Keto femra jane te zgjuara. Kur syte jane te medhenj dhe te gjate, tregojn nje natyre pasionante. Neqoftese syte jane te zinj dhe te rrumbullakte, femra eshte shume seksi. Neqoftese syte jane te pergjumur, femra ka shume qejf seksin e kundert, dhe ka "morale te liruara"

*Gjatesia-*  Femrat mesatare jane te dashuruara nga burri i tyre, dhe i bejn punet e shtepis shume mire (lol). Neqoftese nje femer eshte shume e gjate nuk eshte shume seksi. Neqoftse eshte e shkurter eshte nje tipik i gezuar, me fat, ka zemer te mire dhe seksi.

Floket: Neqoftese jane te gjata dhe te erreta konsiderohen si nje pjese te bukuris. Floket deri tek shpatullat tregojn arogance, dhe nje femer xheloze. Te zeza dhe kacurela tregon nje femer qe eshte me fat. Nje femer me floke te shkurtra dhe te trasha, konsiderohet te kete fat te keq.


*Physiognomy per Meshkujt*
*Gjatesia-*  Nje mashkull i gjate indikon nje personalitet te mire, eshte me fat, dhe jeton nje jete te rehatshme. Meshkujt e shkurter jane seksi ne natyre, dhe shpesh jane te zgjuar.

*Kembet:* kur i ka te gjata, mashkulli ka qef fuqin...te kete fuqi (pushtet). Kembet mesatare indikojn nje jete mesatere. 

*Buzet:* neqoftese jane te holla indikojn inteligjence, kur buza e ulet eshte e madhe, tregon qe punon shume dhe ralle eshte besnik.

*Fytyra:*  neqoftese eshte e rrumbullak indikon fate, dhe ka natyre shoqerore

*Veshet:* neqoftese jane te vegjel indikon qe eshte i pamenduar/i marre. Veshet e gjate tregojn inteligjence.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Lulka sa interesante... mgjth nuk me thua nje pale sycka te mëdha dhe jeshile cfare indikojne tek nje femer? Por ky lloj kombinimi ama, per veten time te pyes  :perqeshje: 

Tani nuk i duhet zene bese sh paraqitjes pasi shpesh te fut ne qorr sokak mgjth si Shqiptare qe jam(dhe dihet qe po e tham ne Shqiptaret dicka nuk ka shkence e teknologji te na kundershtoje  :ngerdheshje:  ) kam konkluduar qe femrat e shkurtra ne pergjithesi jane me koketa ndersa ato te gjatat, serish ne pergjithesi, anojne nga arrogantet. 

P.S O sa mire me qene mesatare, i gezon pak nga te dyja...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ncncncnc , paska filluar prezantimi modest i terthorte ketu  :ngerdheshje: 
Te pakten e morem vesh qe njona ketu paska sy jeshil te medhenj , rreth 168 cm e gjate , flirtuese dhe arrogante ( si i thojne taljanet...ragazza alla moda ) lol  :perqeshje: 
Tashi jam dakort qe tiparet e fytyres flasin pak per personalitetin e njeriut...!
Sidomos disa , njihen nga syte dhe menyra si shohin te cilet flasin per nje mendim paraprak per kete njeri..! Thojne qe first impression is the right one... prandaj ketu ka te beje edhe paraqitja fizike e nje njeriu ne formulimin e kesaj quote !
E keqja eshte kur njerezit vejne lente ne sy dhe si perforcim gjyslyke dielli...ec e merre vesh ate njeri .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Mire e ke ti Double A... shkoj tek parukieri im shoh djalken me tre ngjyra ne koke, vete tek dentisti kur prape djalka duke porositur proteza, vete tek kinezia per te heq vetllat kur prit o zot radhen se djalka po hollon nje cik vetllen e majte, epo tek thonjte do jem rehat mendoj, ah think again... eshte bere trend ky feminiteti mashkullor. Nuk dime cte mendojme duhet t'ju shohim kater a pese here, poshte e lart, majtas djathtas te bindemi qe personi qe po ben flirt me ne eshte mashkull... 
Uff
 :perqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Mire e ke ti Double A... shkoj tek parukieri im shoh djalken me tre ngjyra ne koke, vete tek dentisti kur prape djalka duke porositur proteza, vete tek kinezia per te heq vetllat kur prit o zot radhen se djalka po hollon nje cik vetllen e majte, epo tek thonjte do jem rehat mendoj, ah think again... eshte bere trend ky feminiteti mashkullor. Nuk dime cte mendojme duhet t'ju shohim kater a pese here, poshte e lart, majtas djathtas te bindemi qe personi qe po ben flirt me ne eshte mashkull... 
> Uff


lol
I guess you're knocking in the wrong door.. :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

hmmm nuk besoj se fytyra e personit tregon karakterin e ti.




> Neqoftse eshte e shkurter eshte nje tipik i gezuar, me fat, ka zemer te mire dhe seksi.


yeah right i thon kto qe mos te merziten shume ato qe jan te shkurtra  :shkelje syri: 




> Kembet: kur i ka te gjata, mashkulli ka qef fuqin...te kete fuqi (pushtet).


kam degjuar qe shenja e Luanit eshte ata njerez qe ju pelqene te ken fuqi/pushtet...nje nga karakteristikat e tjera te luanit jan qe i kan kemet te shkurtera!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol alda se kisha degjuar ndonjehere qe shenja e luanit ka kemet te shkurtera 

nejse physiognomy sme duket  shume e mbindshme...nuk i perket cdo njeriut  prandaj mos e merrni serjozisht  :shkelje syri:  

ps: neqoftese thone qe te shkurterat jane seksi si ve faje loooool

ky eshte websiti

http://www.aryabhatt.com/women/women.htm

----------


## Leila

> Floket: Neqoftese jane te gjata dhe te erreta konsiderohen si nje pjese te bukuris. Floket deri tek shpatullat tregojn arogance, dhe nje femer xheloze.


 :ngerdheshje:  Ketu i ke rene ne te. 

Rexhina, kete physiognomine e besoja kur isha 14... lol
Megjithese, keto pershkrimet qe ke vene ti, me duken pak te cuditshme me ato qe kam lexuar, nuk perputhen. Jane shume te thjeshtuara. Na jep ca links te tjera rrotull subjektit (mos u shqeteso te na i perkthesh).

----------


## FierAkja143

> lol alda se kisha degjuar ndonjehere qe shenja e luanit ka kemet te shkurtera


yup...kan dhe koke te madhe  :shkelje syri: 
nuk them se jan te shpifur, se e kam babain luan dhe ka qene me i bukuri ne lagje (lol) thjesht luanet po tju krahasosh kemet me trupin, trupin e kan me te gjat nga kemet.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hihi ti ke babain me shenjen e luanit kurse une kam babain shenjen e gafores (si ty)  :buzeqeshje: 

Mbase ke te drejte se kam pare dhe kete policin ne universitet qe ka te njejten ditelindje me mua dhe trupin e ka te gjate por kembet jo aq te gjata...por per vete njerzit me thone qe kam kembet e gjata per trupin qe kam, prandaj jo te gjithe jan njesoj  :buzeqeshje: 

Leila dhe une kur isha e vogel mbaj mend dicka qe motra na tha per hunden, veshet etje...physiognomin se besoj shume...pshm besoj se trupi i gjate konsiderohet seksi, prandaj ja kan futur kote tek ajo pjese lol

----------


## FLORIRI

Pamja e jashtme tregon vetem majen e ajsbergut.Pjesa tjeter do kohe qe te kuptohet.
Ka njerez qe duken teper te sinqerte ne tipare,nuk u shuhet buzeqeshja ndonjehere.
Por pikerisht njerez te tille mund te jene ne gjendje te bejne masakra e krime te paimagjinueshme.Ka edhe te tjere qe kane tipare kriminelesh,nderkohe qe nengjoks fshihet nje zemer e mire dhe qe nuk perton te dashuroje dhe te tregoje meshire.

Une mendoj qe pamja e jashtme eshte thjesht luster dhe nuk tregon gjithmone te verteten.

----------


## [xeni]

> Kur shikoni nje person te panjohur, cfare karakteristika mendoni qe kan... bazuar nga fytyra e tyre? A mendoni qe aparenca e personit tregon pak per personalitetin e tij/saj?
> 
> Physiognomy ne anglisht domethene te lexosh karakterin e nje personit nga fytyra dhe aparenca. Kjo shkence eshte marre nga India, dhe eshte shperndar ne Iran, Rome dhe France, keshtuqe vende te tjera kan bere me shume kerkim/studim per kete shkence.
> 
> *"Physiognomy" te Femrave*  (perkthyer nga nje website... do shkruaj vetem disa pjese te fytyres dhe te trupit, neqoftese dikush do te shkruaj pjesat e tjera do ta vlersoj shume...por mos harroni ti pergjigjeni pyetjeve  )
> 
> *Syte-*  neqoftese jane te medhenj, ose pupilet e syve jane te erreta, ato indikojn qe femra eshte me fate, ka natyre dominuese, eshte e respektuar dhe nje udheheqese ne shoqeri. Kur i ka syte te vegjel, te zymte, te rrumbullakte, ngjyre gri, dhe njecike te perkulur, tregojn shemti ne nje femer. Keto femra jane te zgjuara. Kur syte jane te medhenj dhe te gjate, tregojn nje natyre pasionante. Neqoftese syte jane te zinj dhe te rrumbullakte, femra eshte shume seksi. Neqoftese syte jane te pergjumur, femra ka shume qejf seksin e kundert, dhe ka "morale te liruara"
> 
> *Gjatesia-*  Femrat mesatare jane te dashuruara nga burri i tyre, dhe i bejn punet e shtepis shume mire (lol). Neqoftese nje femer eshte shume e gjate nuk eshte shume seksi. Neqoftse eshte e shkurter eshte nje tipik i gezuar, me fat, ka zemer te mire dhe seksi.
> ...


Teme interesante. Para ca kohesh kam bere nja 2 ore debat me nje shok duke u munduar t'i mbush mendjen se kjo Fizjognomia eshte nje budallek dhe asgje me teper. 
Perfundimet qe arrihen jane statistike dhe aspak bindese. Le qe edhe statistika s'ma ha mendja qe behen po keshtu pretendojne te pakten. Mendoj se meraku qe kane njerezit per me i njoh shpejt te tjeret po perdoret me fitu ca pare nga disa njerez dhe asgje me teper.

----------


## gurl

Njohja e karakterit nga fytyra? Po mund te krijosh nje ide per personin por jo te dish karakterin e tij. Une kam nje shok dhe shpesh kur jemi ne autobus ose kur shohim TV perpiqemi te tregojme karakterin e atij personi. Megjithate kam vene re se Europianet e fshehin me mire karakterin e tyre sesa Anglezet (si femra dhe meshkuj), te cileve mund t'ua lexosh disi me lehte karakterin.

Predikimi i karakterit nga fytyra perdoret shume ne kriminologji dhe shume psikologje kane bere studime te ndryshme per te krijuar nje stereotip te vrasesit ne baze te tipareve dhe e kunderta, ne baze te rrethanave dhe deshmive qe tregojne karakterin, pershkruhen tiparet e individit.

----------


## Dito

Asgje me shume asgje me pak thjesht *Supersticioze*.

Asnjehere njeriu nuk shikohet nga fizionomia e tij perjashto faktin ndienje. Njerezit qe zgjedhin bukurine jane te destinuar te deshtojne ndersa arsyeja therret aftesine, talentin, mendjemprehtin, guximtarin, ambiciozin, etj....

----------


## Manulaki

Besoj se pershtypja e pare per nje njeri ndihmon ne mendimin perfundimtar qe mund te krijohet per ate njeri. Nderkohe qe nuk eshte thjesht fizionomia ajo qe eshte per t'u vene re, por ajo qe quhet "gjuha trupore". Shpesh here eshte kjo gjuhe trupore qe flet me shume sesa fjalet apo qeshjet e nje njeriu. 

Pershendetje, 
sunshine, nice topic!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Mendoj se meraku qe kane njerezit per me i njoh shpejt te tjeret po perdoret me fitu ca pare nga disa njerez dhe asgje me teper.


Po ke shume te drejte, te njejtin mendim dhe une. Fisiognomy vec bazohet se cfare shikojn ne disa persona, disa mund ti perkasi dhe disa jo, prandaj s'eshte 100 perqind accurate.

----------


## FierAkja143

> hihi ti ke babain me shenjen e luanit kurse une kam babain shenjen e gafores (si ty)


ohhh your mom is lucky!!!
burrat gafore jan si shpirttttt!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korcaprincess

[QUOTE=*~Rexhina~*]
*Syte-*  neqoftese jane te medhenj, ose pupilet e syve jane te erreta, ato indikojn qe femra eshte me fate, ka natyre dominuese, eshte e respektuar dhe nje udheheqese ne shoqeri. Kur syte jane te medhenj dhe te gjate, tregojn nje natyre pasionante. 
 Neqoftese nje femer eshte shume e gjate nuk eshte shume seksi. 
Floket: Floket deri tek shpatullat tregojn arogance, dhe nje femer xheloze. 

ehe, e prishe muhabetin lol :buzeqeshje:  pse na ke share kaq shum mi anushe?  domethen ti thua qe femrat e shkurtra jan sexy dhe ato qe jan shum te gjata nuk jan fare huh? u pa puna, po shkoj ti pres icik kembet una lol :buzeqeshje: 
sa per ate komentin e flokeve, per xheloze e di veten po per arrogante jo dhe aq
p.s. ok damn it i am a little bit, are ya happy now? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bayern

Nqs karakteri jot do percaktohej nga ai i ashtuquajturi avatar, un do konkludoja(Sic thot Kaltersia lol) qe njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni  :pa dhembe:  

O njerez lejeni fytyren edhe merruni me mimiken me gjet tregusin e nervave.

----------


## Leila

> ohhh your mom is lucky!!!
> burrat gafore jan si shpirttttt!


Moj e di qe paske shume te drejte...?

----------

